# Gallo info



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/



> [Comment From David]
> When you were in Vegas, did you get to watch Gallo participate in drills? Also, with all the pressure Mike D (the coach not the Beastie Boy) is putting on Gallo as being the man to draw in the free agents next year, do you see it as achievable, or are the expectations too tall of an order?





> 1:04 Yes I did and he looked tremendous. Only 5-on-0, but he was skying and throwing down a few amazing dunks (180s, reverses). I think there will be a lot of emphasis on Gallo as a focal point, but not to where it is overwhelming.





> [Comment From Adam]
> Who needs to take charge for the Knicks to win 40 this year?





> 1:47 Gallinari





> [Comment From ItalianHYPE]
> Hey Allan what is youre projection for Gallos stats for next season





> 1:52 impossible to predict, but for you, I'll do it. I say Gallo averages 17 pts, 6 rebs and 5 assists.



I really do have high hopes for galinari...i think he probably is the key to a successful season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Agreed, especially with the way Anthony Randolph (the guy I wanted at 6th) is balling right now. I think Gallo has the skillset to help improve our team but I'm still skeptical about that back of his; injuries like those (no matter the circumstance) never go away completely.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Agreed, especially with the way Anthony Randolph (the guy I wanted at 6th) is balling right now. I think Gallo has the skillset to help improve our team but I'm still skeptical about that back of his; injuries like those (no matter the circumstance) never go away completely.


it really does depend on the situation, Pippen had surgery after his 1st season and for a decade or so was just fine til he reinjured it...tmac on the other hand has been getting flare ups periodically, slowly but surely destroying his game.

i'm just going to hope for the best.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> it really does depend on the situation, Pippen had surgery after his 1st season and for a decade or so was just fine til he reinjured it...tmac on the other hand has been getting flare ups periodically, slowly but surely destroying his game.
> 
> i'm just going to hope for the best.


Pippen's injury was a little bit (nay, a whole lotta bit) before my time. If I recall correctly, he was something of an ironhorse in the NBA before his Portland days so maybe there is hope yet for Danilo. All I can do is hope for the best as well but I've recently been lowering my expectations with the Knicks to avoid disappointment. I really do hope the guy comes back and lives up to his potential because he could be huge for a struggling franchise.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If he stays healthy, it could make for an exciting year.


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

hy, i'm from Italy..i've watched Gallo playing over here lots of times, i really hope that with the surgery he could be 100%, or nearly that..he could really do great things..can't wait to see him on court again doing his magic...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It certainly isn't far-fetched to predict double digit scoring for Danilo next season, but 17ppg? I'm not sure I would go that far. Who knows, though...maybe he is fully healthy and is ready to take the next step.


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It certainly isn't far-fetched to predict double digit scoring for Danilo next season, but 17ppg? I'm not sure I would go that far. Who knows, though...maybe he is fully healthy and is ready to take the next step.


if he is ok, he can do 17ppg..no doubt..he just need to feel safe with his back and then he'll be amazing in the court...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With a reasonably healthy back, and playing in D'Antoni's system, he could definitely go for 17 ppg


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Krstic All Star said:


> With a reasonably healthy back, and playing in D'Antoni's system, he could definitely go for 17 ppg


he is the perfect player for D'antoni system...and actually mike knows him very well, he played with Danilo's father back in italy...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vero30 said:


> he is the perfect player for D'antoni system...and actually mike knows him very well, he played with Danilo's father back in italy...


Exactly! He _really_ needs that back to be healthy though.


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Krstic All Star said:


> Exactly! He _really_ needs that back to be healthy though.



it seems that the surgery went well, so we just need to wait and see..i really hope he is ok, because i've seen him playing...he really deserve to play and be a star in the NBA


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Still almost three months until the preseason though...


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Krstic All Star said:


> Still almost three months until the preseason though...


3 months??? when the preseason starts????


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*sigh* Gallinari's injury was nothing joint related. It was nothing bone related. It really wasn't even back related, that just happened to be where the injury took place. The problem was a pinched nerve. It should be fine, and that's coming from somebody who thinks that every injury is going to kill a guy's career.


----------

